# 13x6 BMW e21 wheels



## hellrbbt (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey guys,
I recently found some of these:








With the following stamped on the front:








(MSW 6Jx13H2 E13 TYP 1924-B)

and the back is stamped:








(OZ 84)
I haven't found much of any info on them, but all I have found is this FS ad in the classifieds ( http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4569662 ) for some BBS/Mahle wheels that look exactly the same, but mine are clearly not BBS/Mahle.
I'm curious if anyone has any info on these, as the interwebs seem to be quite unfamiliar with these, except for terms such as basketweaves and BBS knock-offs.
Mine came off an e21 320i. Not sure of the year exactly.

Sorry for the large pics, that is if that is an issue for you.








Thanks!


_Modified by thatcrazylaxdude at 12:30 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## hellrbbt (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: 13x6 BMW e21 wheels (thatcrazylaxdude)*

No one knows anything about these besides that they are stock?


----------



## Dirt32 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 13x6 BMW e21 wheels (thatcrazylaxdude)*

what do you want to know about them? came off a bmw e21(1975-1983) 13 x 5.5 et18, 4x100 lug pattern, 57.1mm center bore, bolts are Conical 12x1.5x30mm


----------



## hellrbbt (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: 13x6 BMW e21 wheels (Dirt32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dirt32* »_what do you want to know about them? came off a bmw e21(1975-1983) 13 x 5.5 et18, 4x100 lug pattern, 57.1mm center bore, bolts are Conical 12x1.5x30mm 


Mainly how common/uncommon they are. Personally, I've only seen maybe 3 other sets. And no, this is not a "how much are these worth" thread. Pretty much all the ones I have seen are BBS/Mahle like in the link I posted. Haven't really found anything specific about these MSW/OZ wheels.
Aren't these 13x6 and ET13 though? (I didn't measure, just going off what is stamped in the wheel)


----------

